# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Neville Antonio Park

## Loveanother

Looking for a place close to this park prefer something rustic, no ac, and ability to prepare a soup pot or make hot tea. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. For one single young woman.

----------

